# Has anyone else ever done DNP for weightloss?



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Jul 27, 2022)

One of my obese friends has mentioned something called DNP to lose weight and he claims that you can do almost anything you want diet wise and still absolutely melt off body fat. Has anyone ever tried this or know someone who has. He is still in the study phase so he couldn't answer most questions about it ( he claimed to found a source but wont share it ).


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 27, 2022)

Please do not use DNP, it uncouples mitochondria and just completely screws up your lipids and other health markers.
If he’s obese, he should not be looking into drugs and just focus on the basics of eating less and walking more.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm all for it for the opposite reasons. Anyone who is too retarded to literally put down a fork deserves whatever they get.


----------



## KatanaSenshi (Jul 27, 2022)

> One of my obese friends


I rest my case.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 27, 2022)

put in simple terms, DNP makes your metabolism less efficient by making your cells burn lots of extra fuel to generate lots of excess body heat.
so when you take DNP, your body temperature goes up a lot while you burn calories like a madman.
if you take too much at once, your body overheats to the point of death.

also, beyond these immediate effects, the compound is also toxic and can give you various kinds of organ damage


----------



## Wuornos (Jul 27, 2022)

Your fat fuck chum would be better off losing weight simply by *walking an hour a day, he could even split it into two half hour sets, and eating under 1500 calories a day.  A 1300 (1200 for women) daily calorie limit would be even better. The weight would melt off him. Even if he's a land whale.


*Once he gets to a more comfortable weight he could start cycling, skipping, swimming or even lift weights if he wants to bulk up.


----------



## yourdadscumdumpster (Jul 27, 2022)

Be warned - your SO will freak out when your semen turns bright yellow.


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Jul 27, 2022)

Your friend needs to start counting his calories. Tried and true method that is both easy to implement and, more importantly, sustainable. Fats always looking for the easy way out.

Also, walking, as others have said, is a wonderful supplement to cico, until he's slim enough to do cardio without mogging his joints.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 27, 2022)

Doing drugs to lose weight is stupid just smoke meth at that point, pussy


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 27, 2022)

Lol, if you eat a piece of bread while on DNP you'll literally burn yourself to death. Fucking fatties.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jul 27, 2022)

yourdadscumdumpster said:


> Be warned - your SO will freak out when your semen turns bright yellow.


H-h-how do you know this?


----------



## yourdadscumdumpster (Jul 27, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> H-h-how do you know this?



Shockingly I know of a few people who had enough energy to have sex while running a DNP cycle. It'll also stain your bedsheets and any lighter coloured clothing you wear. 

Because your sweat literally looks like Mountain fuckin' Dew.


----------



## yourdadscumdumpster (Jul 27, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Doing drugs to lose weight is stupid just smoke meth at that point, pussy



This reminds me of another competitor in my sport who wanted to lose weight and figured he’d be less likely to get popped using street ice than albuterol/legal amphetamines; his brilliant plan, once eventually caught, was to scream contamination since no high level athlete would EVER touch meth. Apparently home slice hadn’t heard of Andre. Fucking moron.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 28, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Please do not use DNP, it uncouples mitochondria and just completely screws up your lipids and other health markers.
> If he’s obese, he should not be looking into drugs and just focus on the basics of eating less and walking more





His username checks out for fucking sure


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jul 28, 2022)

Didn't we just have this thread like a month ago?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 28, 2022)

Said before but another chime in DNP is really bad news and don't mess with it. Also a fat person told you this... Let that sink in. If it worked why aren't they on it?

DNP is bad ness and explains some of the issues I'd say do almost anything else. Just work out and eat clean jfc.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 28, 2022)

Nothing bad will happen, it's perfectly safe. I'd add some clenbuterol to the stack just to make weight loss even quicker and easier


----------



## Psycho Wright (Aug 5, 2022)

You should fucking double-day fast/snake diet if you're this desperate at this point. Fucking hell.


----------

